# The hedge fund manager makes -



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 26, 2013)

But, don't be angry at how much he makes. 

But, at least THINK about the incredible disparity in our tax system.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2013)

Hedge fund activity is ok with me, since my step dad was one, but what needs to be done is more control over the outflow of capital in the nation and the low tax rate they pay. 
The tax laws are too leaniant for such a large capital gain. But then again this shows that lobbyist can control legislation which needs to stop but it won't, even though the Constitution was not suppose to allows it.



> The Constitution was crafted in part to solve the problem of special interests, today usually represented by lobbies, by having these factions compete



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobbying_in_the_United_States


----------



## Missourian (Aug 30, 2013)

We should end the fascist system of forcing people into jobs based on their education,  abilities and personal preferences.

We need to stop allowing citizens to be forced to live with the reality of their own decisions and choices.

Today,  president Obama is issuing executive order two million, six hundred fifty six thousand one hundred and forty two:

Anyone who wants to be a hedge fund manager has the right to do so.

No longer will Americans be forced not to become a hedge fund manager.

Thank you for your attention to this important message.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 30, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> But, don't be angry at how much he makes.
> 
> But, at least THINK about the incredible disparity in our tax system.



The hedge fund manager also has risk associated with that income, as it is reliant on a rising market. 

Teachers and doctors dont have to give back part of thier salary if the market tanks.


----------



## editec (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes the fact that HEDGE FUND MANAGERS SALARIES and COMMISSIONS are taxed at the same rate as capital gains taxes is a pretty good example of just how corrupt our nation's tax system really is.

Remember these hedge fund managers are NOT playing with their own money...so their incomes are not at all CAPITAL GAINS...

their INCOMES ought to be taxed exactly like everybody elses's incomes.

Why aren't they?

Because their are the BANKSTERS, kiddies.

they're_ special_


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > But, don't be angry at how much he makes.
> ...



The hedge fund manger is not taking the risk with his money, he is doing it with other peoples monies.
My Mother in law, and 84 year old retired public school worker lost her retirement fund when the market crashed in 2008 after it was invested in a company that went bankrupt..


----------



## martybegan (Aug 30, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



The risk is in his income, if he makes money for his clients, he makes money for himself. If the fund tanks, his returns are much much smaller.


----------



## AmazonTania (Sep 1, 2013)

Hedge Funds are only for the sophisticated investor. Meaning, they generally target their services to wealthy investors. They're aggressive risk seeking investment funds that typically use leverage to magnify returns. These funds generally charge their clients higher fees which does cover the operational cost of their services, but the sole source of money are performance fees. If the fund outperforms it's benchmark, the fund manager can claim a percentage of profits as a fee.

In other words, Hedge Fund Managers only make money if their clients make a lot of money.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Sep 3, 2013)

Why stop at hedge fund managers?
















I demand we end this income disparity between them and me!


----------



## abu afak (Sep 11, 2013)

AmazonTania said:


> Hedge Funds are only for the sophisticated investor. Meaning, they generally target their services to wealthy investors. They're aggressive risk seeking investment funds that typically use leverage to magnify returns. These funds generally charge their clients higher fees which does cover the operational cost of their services, but the sole source of money are performance fees. If the fund outperforms it's benchmark, the fund manager can claim a percentage of profits as a fee.
> 
> In other words, Hedge Fund Managers only make money if their clients make a lot of money.


Some Hedge Funds only take a percent if they make double digit returns, But Most Make something like 2-20: 2% of Your assets (period) and 20% over, say, 20% return.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/01/business/01hedge.html
_Ten years ago, when the hedge fund industry was much smaller than it is today, it took 25 hedge fund managers to earn a combined annual payday of $5 billion. Last year, it took only one._

Even Funds That Lagged Paid Richly
By JULIE CRESWELL
March 31, 2011


> John Paulson, who rose to fame in 2007 with a prescient bet against subprime mortgages, earned a record $4.9 billion in 2010 as a result of a big wager that his fund, Paulson & Company, made on gold. The metal soared last year, lifting the values of some hedge funds by more than 30 percent.
> 
> Last year was very lucrative for some of the biggest and best-performing hedge funds&#8217; chiefs. Wealth was so concentrated that a mere 25 people pocketed a total of $22.07 billion, according to this year&#8217;s annual ranking by AR Magazine, which tracks the hedge fund industry. At $50,000 a year, it would take the salaries of 441,400 Americans to match that sum.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenf (Sep 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > But, don't be angry at how much he makes.
> ...



Valid point made. Although Teachers and Doctors do probably have their savings tied up in some sort of retirement plan and when hedge funds ran rampant and the market collapses (simplified version) those teachers and doctors stand to lose based on risk they had not necessarily signed up to take.


----------



## kenf (Sep 26, 2013)

Cohen's having a little trouble this year. All that "success" looks to be coming back to bite him on the a**.


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 26, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> But, don't be angry at how much he makes.
> 
> But, at least THINK about the incredible disparity in our tax system.



What "incredible disparity in our tax system" are you talking about?


----------

